# Advice please



## Guest

Has Anyone Heard Of This Breeder?
http://www.pankington.co.uk/porkies.html
Never seen a porkie before or is it just me. Confused.com are they like cockapoos ?


----------



## wilfiboy

Just thought you might be interested in this thread, someone must have taken over the business. I've heard of those dogs but referred to as Yorkipoos xx

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3362&highlight=Jolli+king


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Joli King who ran Pankington Kennels was one of the first breeders of Cockapoos in the UK. Sadly she was killed last year in a horse riding accident. 

Her sister has now taken over the Pankington name and is a licensed breeder as well as a Cockapoo Club of GB Approved Breeder too.

There are loads of crosses and so many dogs are now being crossed with Poodles. Richard Littlejohn from the Daily Mail recently mentioned the Cockapoo in his article and several people responded as he had not even heard of a Cockapoo before - he even gave The Cockapoo Club of Great Britain a mention in his article yesterday !

Stephen x


----------



## Guest

Approved breeder so experienced dog breeders in this field inspect others breeders kennels?


----------



## Guest

Just had a look at GB Club.lots of hard work and I see you are looking for volunteers who feel that they have what it takes to be trained as an official CCGB Inspector for a geographical area. We have 6 posts to be filled to cover South Yorkshire, North West (Southern), West Midlands, Wales, Northern Ireland, Eire. Each of the National CCGB Inspectors will be required to attend a formal training day. I could train up! I realise now why you only have a few breeders on and they not been doing it long and need help. It's nice for your inspectors to help the new breeders. Thats why well known breeders like anzil topmac Essex cockapoos etc have not joined. I get it now. Well done team GB we all have to start somewhere. one thing I will say iv been told and you say it a lot Stephen and agree with you Personally To avoid any establishment that bred multiple crosses but its something the club needs to work on.


----------



## Sezra

It looks like their website needs updating.


----------



## mandym

I remember tallking to joli king when i was looking for my first cockapoo,lovely woman was very sad to hear she had died.
as far as im aware the porkies are yorkie cross poodles,i remember seeing them on her website and i think there are westiepoos too.x


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Joli King was a very experienced and knowledge breeder. Unlike some of the instant experts and self proclaimed oracles of the breed around these days, Joli was a true dog person. A breeder, exhibitor, Championship Show Judge and a traditional dog enthusiast. It would be interesting to know what knowledge and experience her sister has within dogs?

I think Lee has made some very valid pointers. Which for the main is the exact reason I have no interest in becoming a Cockapoo Club of GB approved breeder. When I initially made enquiries about becoming a member of this scheme, I was informed that my suitability would be assessed by someone who is basically a pet dog owner. Lets not forget that they have passed the Cockapoo Club training day at Wood Green animal shelter. Laughable really and when I told my local authority who asses me annually for my breeders licence, they thought so too! 

The Cockapoo Club is full of conflicting information. On one hand potential purchasers are told not to purchase from breeders who breed multiple crosses or have more than a couple of breeds. Then they approve the likes of Pankington. They also 'approve' breeders who are listed on other animal campaign websites as puppy farmers. 

Make up your own mind about breeders. Ask them about their experience within the breed and their experiences within dogs in general.


----------



## embee

Glendreamcockapoos said:


> Joli King was a very experienced and knowledge breeder. Joli was a true dog person. A breeder, exhibitor, Championship Show Judge and a traditional dog enthusiast. It would be interesting to know what knowledge and experience her sister has within dogs?
> 
> The Cockapoo Club is full of conflicting information. On one hand potential purchasers are told not to purchase from breeders who breed multiple crosses or have more than a couple of breeds. Then they approve the likes of Pankington.


Hmmmmm - so you start by saying Joli at Pankington was an experienced breeder and a true dog person, you then go on to wonder what knowledge and experience her sister has in taking over then, decision made, you go on to refer to them in a derogatory way as 'the likes of Pankington'. Seems unfair and unfounded.


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

I'm not really sure what point your trying to make.


Joli King's experience and knowledge is nothing to do with her sister. I don't know her sister, she may also be an established and experienced breeder in her own right. I was only asking. It would be interesting to know what experience she has within dogs, after all she has taken over a large commercial breeding kennels.


*decision made, you go on to refer to them in a derogatory way as 'the likes of Pankington'. Seems unfair and unfounded. *

I've made no decisions. Please don't put words into my mouth. It was a general statement. 


The point I was trying to make is that the Cockapoo Club of Great Britain actively advised people against purchasing from breeders who breed several crosses or who have more than a couple of different breeds. Pankington is a large commercial breeding kennel with numerous crossed and several breeds. I never once said I personally had an issue with them, but they do kind of go against the grain when it comes to the message the Cockapoo Club of Great Britain is trying to convey, yet they are approved breeders!


----------



## RubyCockapoo

I really do find you to be an objectionable person Paul, to any casual observer it would seem that you have 'jumped on the bandwagon' by becoming a Cockapoo breeder. 

Don't join CCGB, that's your choice - you seem to protest too much - stop telling us what you're not going to do, instead try and offer some useful advice on here rather than moaning about one thing or another.

Your point re testing - it being 'laughable' to be done by pet owners - Food critics - are they chefs, film critics are they Directors, art critics are they artists?

So CCGB sets up to promote the heathly, ethical and safe breeding of these dogs that us mere 'pet owners' love and care for - you don't think these people are suitable to judge whether a breeder is acceptable? Based on a set of simple criteria?

Flabbergasted...

Edit: I thought it worth noting again, that I am not a member of CCGB, like Paul, (my partner is, hence the logo on our account) - but unlike Paul, I do support what they are trying to achieve.

Ian


----------



## Guest

Jon Buoy said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> 
> Jon Buoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee
> I saw your message on the forum about Pankington, but it would appear that a breeder has tried to hijack the thread for the purposes of bad-mouthing the Cockapoo Club of GB. He also has a litter of cockapoos due soon so you can draw your own conclusions as to the reasons for his post now.
> 
> Have you joined the Cockapoo Club of GB? I'm sure that you'll find a good deal of useful information there and you'll soon see why it's one of the fastest growing communities in the dog world.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you I have seen enough lee
Click to expand...


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Whereabout are you based Lee and when are you looking to get a Cockapoo? What sort of cross?

Look forward to seeing pictures when you get one

A couple of bits of advice - even if you don't subscribe to the CCGB's ideal, there is the 'Where's Mum' campaign - it's good advice, insist on seeing the puppies with their Mum. Also, ask if all the pictures on the Breeder's website (if they have one) were bred by them (as some breeders use other people's pictures they find on the web)

Ultimately, you need to go with a breeder YOU feel comfortable with, regardless of membership of any club.



Ian


----------



## Guest

Thank you but I don't like all this point scoring not for me.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

No point scoring here, just advice from a Cockapoo owner - with and F1 and an F2 from 2 different breeders...

Fair enough 

Ian


----------



## Sezra

Interesting thread...obviously a set up to point out a discrepancy between the advice ccgb are giving and a breeder on their approved list 

What I particularly take objection to is the referal to mere 'pet owners' not being able to inspect a breeder. I actually think that this is ok. 

As a mere 'pet owner' myself I feel I am actually more knowledgeable when it comes to Cockapoos than many of the so called breeders churning them out, as are alot of my 'pet owner' friends. I may not have bred any litters however I have gained my knowledge through researching both parent breeds and their health issues, talking to breeders and owners, having two Cockapoos, fostering cockapoos and talking to other organisations. I have many times over the past few months emailed 'breeders' to ask them about health tests, different generations, types of cross and have been disappointed but not surprised with the responses I have received and the ignorance that has been shown. I personally do not feel that an inspector needs to have experienced breeding to be able to judge whether a breeder keeps proper records, has an appropriate environment, health tests their dogs, breeds at an appropriate age etc etc etc.

We 'pet owners' are a powerful bunch...we have set up clubs, we give advice out on a daily basis to prospective owners and we promote responsible breeding practices  We see things that is maybe not realised like back to back breeding just by watching new puppy owners on these forums (from at least two breeders).....so maybe the reason some (and I am not suggesting they are ones that have been named in this thread) don't want to join is that their records won't stand up to the scrutiny? 

Both clubs along with the blogs that 'pet owners' have set up are all a positive step to raising awareness of responsible breeding and Cockapoo ownership and should be applauded not derided.


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

*I really do find you to be an objectionable person Paul, to any casual observer it would seem that you have 'jumped on the bandwagon' by becoming a Cockapoo breeder. *

Really? How funny. Considering I bred my very first F1 litter back in 2007, I am not sure how you could possibly think I have 'jumped on the bandwagon'. 

*Don't join CCGB, that's your choice - you seem to protest too much - stop telling us what you're not going to do, instead try and offer some useful advice on here rather than moaning about one thing or another.*

I think what you are trying to do here is smoke screen the actual valid point I was making. Which was clearly that the CCGB 'approve' Pankington Kennels, yet they also openly advise against purchasing from breeders who breed numerous crosses or other breeds. More than a tad contradictory if you ask me.

*Your point re testing - it being 'laughable' to be done by pet owners - Food critics - are they chefs, film critics are they Directors, art critics are they artists?*

I am entitled to my opinion. I find it more than 'laughable' that pet owners with no actual qualifications are able to asses someone suitability to become a CCGB. Your comparisons aren't of any relevance to what we are talking about. 

*So CCGB sets up to promote the healthy, ethical and safe breeding of these dogs that us mere 'pet owners' love and care for - you don't think these people are suitable to judge whether a breeder is acceptable? Based on a set of simple criteria?*

I'm not sure I totally agree with you regarding the description of the club. However, you are entitled to your opinions. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a 'pet owner'.


----------



## lady amanda

Everyone, Let's stop before this gets out of hand please. let's get back to the original topic, or I will be forced to close this thread.
Thanks


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos

Sorry, Amanda. I appreciate what you are saying.

Sarah, you have made some valid points in your post and some of them I fully agree with. I find your pointers about 'some' breeders not standing up to the scrutiny extremely valid. However, most licensed breeders would have no issue here. Local authorities are extremely vigorous in there inspections of record keeping(well, certainly in my county!) and its actually illegal to mate a bitch on a consecutive season if your a licensed breeder, If she has previously whelped a litter within a 12 month period.

I have to chuckle at some of the people who have said 'thank you' to your post. Particularly when they themselves have been proven to back to back breed some of their girls.

Anyway, enough said. Lets all enjoy our dogs.


----------



## RuthMill

I have never read such childishness from a bunch of adults. My goodness I am shocked. I think all of this should be taken somewhere else. I love this forum and I think how this thread has turned out is bad! Lets keep the forum a happy informative place. Dear oh dear!


----------



## wellerfeller

Further to Amanda's request and the fact that someone has still felt they have to have the last word. We would like to point out that in future if it is judged by the mod team that any breeder/s have started, posted on or hijacked a thread in a manner that is deliberately seen as an attempt to do nothing but cause trouble, infractions will be issued with no further warning.
Please take heed.


----------



## Janev1000

I agree Ruth. I think this thread should be closed as it was never meant to be a genuine topic anyway, just a childish set-up which I think we've all seen through now.


----------



## lady amanda

Thank you everyone, This thread is now closed.


----------

